# Agni Motor Sources?



## marcexec (Feb 11, 2009)

Check your spambox - it was there for me.

Quote from the mail:

Re: 95 series motor, reinforced (6000 rpm)
Dear Marc,

The price of this motor is British £742.50, plus £85 shipping to Ireland (Republic).

Yours sincerely, Arvind Rabadia and Cedric Lynch.HTH


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi there,
I don't usually sell individual components, but I have several Agni 95 motors in stock that I am selling on behalf of Cedric and Arvind. Price is the same as from the factory, and some support is free. 

Steve


----------



## marcexec (Feb 11, 2009)

Cool,

I guess - since the motors are already in the UK - you might offer a lower price on parcel - if you want.

Also - if you don't mind my suggestion - you might put your offer on www.jozzbikes.co.uk so people can see. It might help with PR for that great motor.

Just my 0.02€.


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

Possibly postage will be cheaper, depending if they quoted postage from India or UK. (85 seems alot to Ireland from the UK for sure). I'll post at cost price anywhere. (as quoted by www.parcelforce.co.uk for a 12kg package)

Jozzbikes website will be reorganised shortly, and the motors will indeed be offered there.
I'm offering the service only because lots of people complained of difficulty obtaining motors. I have 4 on the shelf and access to another 20 at short notice..


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I found some specs for the motor here.

http://www.agnimotors.com/home/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=5&Itemid=60

Do you know if these graphs are for constant rating or peak rating?


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

I know that the motor will do 200A continuous and 400A for at least 2 mins. On a Kelly 500A controller it barely warms up, and with extra ventilation you can push them harder..


----------



## marcexec (Feb 11, 2009)

The workshop manual http://www.agnimotors.com/workshop_manual_v1.pdf states even 230A continuous for the reinforced 95.

Very interesting pdf, worth a look.


----------

